# Sigma and Tamron RF mount announcement?



## Trankilstef (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi folks ! I just saw those two infos on another rumor site about Sigma and Tamron press conferences for the CP+ show in late february : 









At the CP+ show Tamron will finally announce pricing and market release of the 70-180mm f/2.8 FE lens - sonyalpharumors


Tamron Japan made it clear that this years CP+ show will be focused on the new 70-180mm f/2.8 FE lens. There will be a special touch and try corner for this lens. Also expect pricing and market release to be announced. I got no info about the price yet but it might be something like…




www.sonyalpharumors.com













Sigma press conference on February 27: New 70-200mm f/2.8 FE to be announced? - sonyalpharumors


Sigma will have a press conference on February 27 at 10:00–12:00 local time. I still have no 100% certain details about the possible lens announcements. But there is a fair chance we might get the rumored 70-200mm f/2.8 FE lens! – via L-rumors




www.sonyalpharumors.com





Do you think by chance they will announce the development of some of their mirrorless lenses for RF mount? I think it can be a possibility cause all they have to do is port what already exists and adapt the mount and the communication protocol. 
Would be nice to have some alternative to the Canon lenses, wich are quite expensive despite their incredible quality.


----------



## Jethro (Feb 5, 2020)

It's possible they will provide more information on development - especially given the recent rumours (and imminent announcements) of R series cameras by Canon. Full electronic coupling seems to be an issue (the RF mount is quite different to the EF) and the view has been that third party lens-makers have been struggling to back engineer these. You're right that we're all watching closely for RF versions of their best lenses. 

The really interesting thing will be if they do more than simply adapt existing designs, but optimise them to take into account the advantages of the RF (and Nikon equivalent) mounts when designing new lenses in the future.


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 6, 2020)

Sigma only recently released lenses for the Canon M series cameras, and seeing how long it took Sigma to do it, it may be a while before we see them getting into RF lenses.
The M series were or still are, the biggest selling mirrorless cameras in Japan, so there's plenty out there.


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 7, 2020)

Bennymiata said:


> Sigma only recently released lenses for the Canon M series cameras, and seeing how long it took Sigma to do it, it may be a while before we see them getting into RF lenses.
> The M series were or still are, the biggest selling mirrorless cameras in Japan, so there's plenty out there.



i don't really believe sigma took this long because of some technical reason, rather because of marketing reasons; they didn't think it was worth investing in the M mount since canon themselves weren't (and still really aren't) investing...

but anyway...third party lenses offer a nice entry point (price/performance) into a new system


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 7, 2020)

70-180mm?? What happened to the other 20mm?  Am I missing something here?

What a second-rate lens that thing would be compared to the RF 70-200, or hell even an adapted EF 70-200.


----------



## Frodo (Feb 7, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> 70-180mm?? What happened to the other 20mm?  Am I missing something here?
> 
> What a second-rate lens that thing would be compared to the RF 70-200, or hell even an adapted EF 70-200.


Not necessarily. My main gripes about most 70-200/f2.8 lenses are size and cost. One reason I have an EF 200/2.8. The RF 70-200 addresses the first issue, but not the second. And I wonder how close the lens is to 200mm at the long end?
So there is a market for honest tele zooms of modest size and price.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 8, 2020)

Maybe. Seems weird that they would go to the extent of having the pro-like constant 2.8 aperture, but then skimp on the full focal length range people expect from a lens in that zoom range. So who is that lens for? Pros or consumers?


----------



## SecureGSM (Feb 8, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> 70-180mm?? What happened to the other 20mm?  Am I missing something here?
> 
> What a second-rate lens that thing would be compared to the RF 70-200, or hell even an adapted EF 70-200.


Come think of it, 180mm long end will allow for a 62mm front filter thread instead of 72mm
An extending 70-180/2.8 lens may end up weighing similar or even lighter than non-extending 70-200/4. It kind of makes sense, for traveling scenarios, my friend.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 8, 2020)

Last fall, many Camera blogs reported that Sigma is working on RF lenses, and that they might be announced this year.

Sigma RF lens Rumor


----------

